# Burberry Heritage Trench Coat Color



## firyce

I am an extremely lucky lady and received a *black *Burberry Short Kensington Heritage Trench Coat for Christmas this year from DH and FIL. 

For reference, I am 5'-2" and 122 lb (long torso, short legs, haha). The size 2 coat (see pic below) felt slightly constricted in the shoulder/arm area, and it bunched up a bit in the chest area, so I returned it and will be sizing up to a size 4.

I am a musician, so half of my wardrobe consists of black outfits. Within the short period of time that I was in possession of the black trench coat, it seemed like I could see every spec of dust, lint, and dog fur (pug and Australian shepherd owner here; just look at my socks). Even though I felt like the black color looked really sharp, I'm afraid of having to carry around a lint roller every time I wear it. I want to be able to enjoy the coat without all the silly maintenance.

So, my question for all of you wonderful people is: when I exchange for the size 4, should I go for the classic *honey *color instead?


----------



## IntheOcean

First of all, your husband and father-in-law have good taste! The coat looks lovely, although I do agree that going one size up would be ideal. As for the color, personally, I'd stick with black, especially since you have lots of black clothing, so styling it would be a lot easier. 

Also, this might be an example of overthinking, but... I imagine if you were to go for a different color, it would seem like your husband and father-in-law did _not _get you the coat you wanted. Getting the size wrong is one thing, happens to me quite a lot when I shop for myself! But choosing another color? Frankly, I wouldn't. If you really want a trench coat in Honey, just buy another one sometime in the future.


----------



## firyce

IntheOcean said:


> First of all, your husband and father-in-law have good taste! The coat looks lovely, although I do agree that going one size up would be ideal. As for the color, personally, I'd stick with black, especially since you have lots of black clothing, so styling it would be a lot easier.
> 
> Also, this might be an example of overthinking, but... I imagine if you were to go for a different color, it would seem like your husband and father-in-law did _not _get you the coat you wanted. Getting the size wrong is one thing, happens to me quite a lot when I shop for myself! But choosing another color? Frankly, I wouldn't. If you really want a trench coat in Honey, just buy another one sometime in the future.


I, too, thought about that exact dilemma of going for a different color when they went through the decision to get me the black. Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## BeanShopping

When making your decision you should also bear in mind that the black classic trench (not the polyester taffeta) fades through sun exposure and dry cleaning. I have asked Burberry and there us nothing they can do. I still love my black trench but it looks well loved .... I have now a honey one as well.


----------



## IntheOcean

firyce said:


> I, too, thought about that exact dilemma of going for a different color when they went through the decision to get me the black. Thank you so much for your input!


You're welcome! 


BeanShopping said:


> When making your decision you should also bear in mind that the black classic trench (not the polyester taffeta) fades through sun exposure and dry cleaning. I have asked Burberry and there us nothing they can do. I still love my black trench but it looks well loved .... I have now a honey one as well.


That's actually a really good point I personally had no idea about, so thank you. Perhaps the sun exposure wouldn't be much of an issue in northern regions where there isn't much sun except in summer?


----------



## BeanShopping

IntheOcean said:


> That's actually a really good point I personally had no idea about, so thank you. Perhaps the sun exposure wouldn't be much of an issue in northern regions where there isn't much sun except in summer?


It will still fade eventually I'm afraid but it does look beautiful when new.


----------



## firyce

BeanShopping said:


> When making your decision you should also bear in mind that the black classic trench (not the polyester taffeta) fades through sun exposure and dry cleaning. I have asked Burberry and there us nothing they can do. I still love my black trench but it looks well loved .... I have now a honey one as well.


And this is why I posed this question on this forum because the thought of fading never even crossed my mind. Thank you!


----------

